
Home Security Startup Cocoon Raises $3M - Shubzinator
https://blog.cocoon.life/company-news/seed-funding-2015/
======
uptown
"Home: The place we return to. A place of privacy, security, identity and
belonging."

My problem with all of these services is that in order for them to be
effective and provide the features they're offering, you're essentially giving
up some of your privacy and potentially weakening your security by filling
your home with sensors broadcasting their inputs to a 3rd party. Sure - maybe
you'll get a push notification if somebody breaks into your house. But you're
also creating a new vector of attack to your home - a camera and microphone,
capable of broadcasting "to the cloud" to a startup's servers that are
hopefully designed in a way to safeguard, from both internal and external
prying, the very-private data they'll amass.

No connected system is impenetrable. And given the very public governmental
pressure to have access to any and all information from technology firms, I'm
not sure the benefits of these products outweigh the costs.

~~~
Silhouette
There are plenty of legitimate concerns about privacy and security with any
sensor installed in the home. However, you could at least read the basic
information on their site about how they handle this before posting. For
example, their site clearly states:

"Video is encrypted before it leaves your home with decryption keys held only
on your mobile devices. Our cloud never sees your keys guaranteeing that data
can never be leaked." \--
[https://cocoon.life/details/](https://cocoon.life/details/)

It's fair to question how a customer could be confident that this is, and will
always remain, the case. It's fair to ask what happens if the device is
compromised, and how that might happen, and how that might be prevented. But
it looks as though your characterisation of "filling your home with sensors
broadcasting their inputs to a 3rd party" was just completely made up.

~~~
uptown
You're right. It appears they're doing things right. I overlooked that part of
their site when I first viewed the link. I apologize to the Cocoon team for my
oversight, and appreciate a company that looks like they're tackling the
concerns I expressed head-on.

